# pkg wants to remove certain packages



## javon (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to install a package but pkg wants to remove some packages which have nothing to do with desired software. Here is the output:


```
pkg install mc
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
The following 2 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   mc: 4.8.13_1
   perl5: 5.16.3_11

The process will require 53 MB more space.
1 MB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
Fetching mc-4.8.13_1.txz: 100%  1 MB  1.7M/s  00:01 
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Conflicts with the existing packages have been found.
One more solver iteration is needed to resolve them.
The following 79 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7_1
   librsvg2-2.36.4
   gtk-engines2-2.20.2_1
   gtk-2.24.19
   php53-extensions-1.6
   gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.19
   pango-1.30.1
   php53-xmlreader-5.3.27
   php53-xsl-5.3.27
   php53-xmlrpc-5.3.27
   php53-phar-5.3.27
   php53-pdo_mysql-5.3.27
   php53-pdo_pgsql-5.3.27
   php53-pdo_sqlite-5.3.27
   php53-soap-5.3.27
   php53-sqlite-5.3.27
   php53-bz2-5.3.27
   php53-ctype-5.3.27
   php53-curl-5.3.27_1
   php53-gd-5.3.27
   cairo-1.10.2_5,2
   gdk-pixbuf2-2.26.5_3
   gobject-introspection-1.34.2
   shared-mime-info-1.1
   libcroco-0.6.8
   libgsf-1.14.27
   atk-2.6.0
   php53-mcrypt-5.3.27
   php53-dom-5.3.27
   php53-xml-5.3.27
   php53-exif-5.3.27
   php53-fileinfo-5.3.27
   php53-filter-5.3.27
   php53-ftp-5.3.27
   php53-gettext-5.3.27
   php53-hash-5.3.27
   php53-iconv-5.3.27
   php53-json-5.3.27
   php53-ldap-5.3.27
   php53-mbstring-5.3.27
   php53-mysql-5.3.27
   php53-pdo-5.3.27
   php53-pgsql-5.3.27
   php53-sqlite3-5.3.27
   php53-mysqli-5.3.27
   php53-openssl-5.3.27
   php53-posix-5.3.27
   php53-recode-5.3.27
   php53-session-5.3.27
   php53-simplexml-5.3.27
   php53-sockets-5.3.27
   php53-tokenizer-5.3.27
   php53-xmlwriter-5.3.27
   php53-zip-5.3.27
   php53-zlib-5.3.27
   eaccelerator-0.9.7
   nrpe-2.13_2
   php53-5.3.27
   help2man-1.43.3
   gio-fam-backend-2.34.3
   ap22-mod_clamav-0.23_4
   nagios-plugins-1.4.16_2,1
   apache22-2.2.25
   p5-Locale-gettext-1.05_3
   gamin-0.1.10_5
   liblqr-1-0.4.1_4
   recode-3.6_9
   p5-Net-SNMP-6.0.1
   automake-1.14
   p5-Crypt-DES-2.07
   autoconf-2.69
   net-snmp-5.7.2_3
   p5-Digest-SHA1-2.13
   p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03
   p5-Crypt-CBC-2.33
   perl-5.14.4

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   perl5: 5.16.3_11
   mc: 4.8.13_1

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
   glib: 2.34.3 -> 2.36.3_4

The operation will free 183 MB.
2 MB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

Why does pkg want to remove almost all installed packages? I need them to stay how they are. What is the best practise with installing new software?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kpa (Oct 27, 2014)

You are not giving much information such as version of FreeBSD used and version of ports-mgmt/pkg but if I'd have to guess you're hit with a problem that is documented in /usr/ports/UPDATING entry from last august:


```
20140826:
  AFFECTS: users of ports-mgmt/pkg, ports-mgmt/pkg-devel
  AUTHOR: bdrewery@FreeBSD.org

  Pkg has been updated to 1.3.7. This fixes registration and tracking of
  shared libraries. All earlier versions of Pkg incorrectly marked some
  shared libraries and used the wrong name for some.

  Please note announcement for special instructions at:
    http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-announce/2014-August/000086.html

  - Users need to run 'pkg update -f' and 'pkg check -Ba' after upgrading to
    pkg-1.3.7 and before updating any other packages. This avoids needing to
    reinstall anything not needed due to changed shlibs.
    For binary package users:
      # pkg install ports-mgmt/pkg
      # pkg update -f
      # pkg check -Ba
      # pkg upgrade
    For port users:
      # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg build deinstall install clean
      # pkg check -Ba
  - People building packages for serving to other systems need to rebuild
    all packages with 1.3.7.
```


----------



## javon (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm sorry.
FreeBSD is version 8.4-RELEASE-p16
pkg version 1.3.8

Should I follow the advice from UPDATING even if I have pkg version 1.3.8? We never had pkg on this server - it's just switched from ports.


----------

